# No sabemos qué/que pasó.



## charmedboi82

Sé que esta oración está bien:



   No sabemos qué pasó.

   We don’t know what happened.



   Pero, ¿hay alguna situación en la cual pueda ser válida esta oración?



   No sabemos que pasó.



   ¿Significaría esto?:

   We don’t know that it happened.



   Supongo que al grano, mi pregunta es si es necesario que tenga un sujeto expresado en la oración anterior?



   ¿Está mejor así?:

   No sabemos que eso pasó.



   Gracias.


----------



## Mita

> No sabemos que pasó.
> No sabemos que eso pasó.
> We don’t know that it happened. *¿Tiene sentido esta oración para ti, que hablas inglés?  *


Para mí ninguna de las tres tiene sentido (en inglés no estoy segura, pero las dos en español no tienen sentido para mí).
Tendría sentido si dijera: 
-No sabíamos que eso pasó (We didn't know that that happened).
-No sabemos si eso pasó (We don't know if that hapenned).
No se me ocurre cómo explicar por qué en español no tienen sentido esas oraciones; tendré que dejarlo a los expertos ... 
Por ahora, esas son mis opiniones  (a ver qué piensa el resto  )
Saludos,


----------



## charmedboi82

Mita said:
			
		

> Para mí ninguna de las tres tiene sentido (en inglés no estoy segura, pero las dos en español no tienen sentido para mí).
> Tendría sentido si dijera:
> -No sabíamos que eso pasó (We didn't know that that happened).
> -No sabemos si eso pasó (We don't know if that hapenned).
> No se me ocurre cómo explicar por qué en español no tienen sentido esas oraciones; tendré que dejarlo a los expertos ...
> Por ahora, esas son mis opiniones  (a ver qué piensa el resto  )
> Saludos,



Esta okay.  No te preocupes.  Yo tampoco pense que tuvieran mucho sentido solo es que me queria asegurar de eso.


----------



## dashforce

¿Pero tendría sentido si dijeras las siguientes oraciones? (me parecen casi igual) 

"No estamos seguros que eso haya pasado" 
"No sabemos que eso *ha pasado*"


----------



## Mita

dashforce said:
			
		

> ¿Pero tendría sentido si dijeras las siguientes oraciones? (me parecen casi igual)
> 
> "No estamos seguros de que eso haya pasado"  (If you use "haya", that indicates you are making a supposition)
> "No sabemos que si  eso *ha pasado*"


If it is a negative sentence, as the last one, you don't use "que" but "si"; you use "que" when you are sure something happened: "Sabemos que eso ha pasado", "sabemos que eso pasó"; "no sabemos si ella va a venir", "no sé si estoy explicando bien", etc.
Maybe someone is able to explain it better than me  
Regards,


----------



## funnydeal

I am not a grammarian, but I think that "No sabemos qué pasó" is a correct sentence.  It make sense to me in the following example:

¿Saben qué pasó?
No, no sabemos qué pasó

Do you know what happened ?
No, we don’t know what happened.


The sentence "No sabemos que pasó" doesn't seem correct to me, nor the sentence "We don’t know that it happened" 

I guess they should be:

We didn’t know that it happened (to Jim)
No sabíamos que eso le pasó (a Jim)

I agree that those sentences could me better written as:

We didn’t know that it had happened (to Jim)
No sabíamos que eso le había pasado (a Jim)

At least they "sound more natural" to me"


----------



## Antartic

Podrías escribir: no sabemos lo que pasó. En este caso lo se refiere a _algo_.


----------



## Artrella

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Sé que esta oración está bien:
> 
> 
> 
> No sabemos qué pasó.
> 
> We don’t know what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero, ¿hay alguna situación en la cual pueda ser válida esta oración?
> 
> 
> 
> No sabemos que pasó.    *Para mí no tiene sentido, a menos que uno tenga la referencia previa de qué se está hablando*
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Significaría esto?:
> 
> We don’t know that it happened. *No* Esto sería *"No sabemos que eso pasó"*
> 
> Supongo que al grano, mi pregunta es si es necesario que tenga un sujeto expresado en la oración anterior?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Está mejor así?:
> 
> No sabemos que eso pasó.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias.



No sabemos que pasó >> no tiene sentido pues es como si te hicieras una pregunta acerca de algo, por lo cual necesitas el "qué" con tilde.  Y si hacés referencia a algo en particular, sí necesitás un sujeto >> "eso" "aquello"..etc


----------



## dashforce

Mita- muchas gracias por las correcciones. En inglés, normalmente es igual, pero a veces se puede usar "that" en oraciones negativas. 

Aunque un poco raro, "We don't know that it happened" me suena correcto en ciertas circunstancias, por ejemplo cuando estás negando que algo haya pasado.

"I don't know *that/if* that's true"
"No sé si eso es verdadero"

"I don't know *that/if* that happened"
"No sé si eso ha pasado"

Pero creo que la pregunta ha sido contestada suficientemente; está claro que no hay peligro de confundir
"No sabemos qué pasó"
y
"No sabemos que eso pasó"
porque la segunda no parece correcto.


----------



## sergio11

In Spanish it is very common to use tacit subjects, that is, subjects that are understood without being expressed. 
On that basis we should say that every sentence you said may have a place in conversation if the conditions are right. 



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> *No sabemos que pasó.*  *Para mí no tiene sentido, a menos que uno tenga la referencia previa de qué se está hablando*


In this example, you will notice that Artrella qualifies her answer that it doesn't make sense with the exception *"unless..."*, which means that *yes, it would be acceptable in that confined situation.* As I said earlier, in Spanish those cases are not uncommon.

What comes a little as unnatural or atypical, is the use of a bare "sabemos" in this case. Usually we would emphasize it with something else, for example "no sabemos con certeza que pasó", or "no estamos seguros de que pasó". But still, the way you said it cannot be faulted. It is acceptable, if the conditions are right. For example if you are deliberating in a jury and want to say "we don't know for a fact that it really happened", where everybody knows exactly what you are referring to, it has got to be acceptable to omit the subject. 

So in summary, yes, it is acceptable, but as Artrella said earlier, it has to have a relatively close, contiguous reference to fall back on.

P. S. Thinking it over, we might prefer the subjunctive to express that concept: *"no estamos seguros de que haya pasado".* But again, I am not sure that someone could fault you for saying it the way you said it.


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> No sabemos que eso pasó.


¡Hola Art!
¿Me puedes dar un ejemplo de cuándo esta oración es válida? A mí no se me ha ocurrido ninguno.  
Gracias


----------



## Artrella

Mita said:
			
		

> ¡Hola Art!
> ¿Me puedes dar un ejemplo de cuándo esta oración es válida? A mí no se me ha ocurrido ninguno.
> Gracias



Hola Mita, mirá yo no diría esta oración tal cual lo he escrito antes.  Simplemente digo que sería la única alternativa para que sea correcta.  Yo diría "No sabemos que ocurrió un accidente" "No sabemos que Juan aprobó el examen".  Para mí sería más normal decir "No sabemos si Juan aprobó el examen" "No sabemos si ocurrió un accidente".  Porque si decimos "No sabemos que ocurrió un accidente" ... cómo es que no lo sabemos si lo estamos mencionando?  Me parece contradictoria la oración con el verbo _saber_...Qué piensa el resto del foro?


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Mita, mirá yo no diría esta oración tal cual lo he escrito antes. Simplemente digo que sería la única alternativa para que sea correcta. Yo diría "No sabemos que ocurrió un accidente" "No sabemos que Juan aprobó el examen". Para mí sería más normal decir "No sabemos si Juan aprobó el examen" "No sabemos si ocurrió un accidente". Porque si decimos "No sabemos que ocurrió un accidente" ... cómo es que no lo sabemos si lo estamos mencionando? Me parece contradictoria la oración con el verbo _saber_...Qué piensa el resto del foro?


Claro, yo pienso lo mismo que tú; no suena correcto decir "no sabemos que ocurrió un accidente", etc. Es que me confundí porque pensé que quisiste decir que sí era correcto decirlo. Ahora me quedó claro, gracias. 
Un saludo,


----------



## sergio11

Mita said:
			
		

> Claro, yo pienso lo mismo que tú; no suena correcto decir "no sabemos que ocurrió un accidente", etc. Es que me confundí porque pensé que quisiste decir que sí era correcto decirlo. Ahora me quedó claro, gracias.
> Un saludo,


Un ejemplo hipotético sería cuando hay un embotellamiento en la carretera y la gente especula que se debe a un accidente, y habla del accidente que hay varios kilómetros más adelante.  En ese caso sería aceptable decir "no sabemos que ocurrió un accidente" o mejor en subjuntivo "no sabemos que haya ocurrido", con la intención de poner en claro que el accidente es una especulación y no un hecho confirmado.  No estoy seguro.  Lo mío también es una especulación. ¿Te sigue cayendo mal?


----------



## Mita

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Un ejemplo hipotético sería cuando hay un embotellamiento en la carretera y la gente especula que se debe a un accidente, y habla del accidente que hay varios kilómetros más adelante. En ese caso sería aceptable decir "no sabemos que ocurrió un accidente" o mejor en subjuntivo "no sabemos que haya ocurrido", con la intención de poner en claro que el accidente es una especulación y no un hecho confirmado. No estoy seguro. Lo mío también es una especulación. ¿Te sigue cayendo mal?


Jejeje; sí, todavía me cae mal  En ese caso yo insisto con "no sabemos si ocurrió..." xD
Pero por lo visto en inglés ambas formas de decirlo son correctas (si traducimos "no sabemos que ocurrió..." y "no sabemos si..." literalmente) 


			
				dashforce said:
			
		

> "I don't know *that/if* that's true"
> "No sé si eso es verdadero"
> 
> "I don't know *that/if* that happened"
> "No sé si eso ha pasado"


Si en inglés las dos están bien, puede que en español también; es sólo que a mí me suena mal usando el "que" y además nunca lo he oído. 
Saludos,


----------



## sergio11

Mita said:
			
		

> ... y además nunca lo he oído.


Creo que no quedó claro: *yo tampoco lo he oído nunca*.  Es simplemente una fabricación lingüística, una especulación, uno de ésos "...y qué si..."  Yo no lo he oído ni dicho nunca.  Pero estoy pensando que si alguien lo dice, ¿le puedo decir con certeza que está mal?  Porque puede haber muchas cosas que yo no he oído ni dicho nunca y que no por eso están mal.  No quiero ponerme a mí mismo o a mi experiencia como parámetros de corrección y estoy tratando de resolverlo de una manera lógica.


----------



## Mita

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Creo que no quedó claro: *yo tampoco lo he oído nunca*. Es simplemente una fabricación lingüística, una especulación, uno de ésos "...y qué si..." Yo no lo he oído ni dicho nunca. Pero estoy pensando que si alguien lo dice, ¿le puedo decir con certeza que está mal? Porque puede haber muchas cosas que yo no he oído ni dicho nunca y que no por eso están mal. No quiero ponerme a mí mismo o a mi experiencia como parámetros de corrección y estoy tratando de resolverlo de una manera lógica.


Entonces pensamos igual con respecto al tema.  Para mí también es una forma desconocida de decirlo, pero no cierro las posibilidades de que pueda ser correcta.
Un saludo,


----------



## sergio11

Mita said:
			
		

> Entonces pensamos igual con respecto al tema.  Para mí también es una forma desconocida de decirlo, pero no cierro las posibilidades de que pueda ser correcta.
> Un saludo,


Exactamente.  Ahora estamos en la misma página, como dicen en inglés ("we are on the same page"). No sé si esa expresión existe en español.  Significa que lo vemos desde el mismo ángulo, tenemos la misma perspectiva, el mismo criterio, el mismo entendimiento básico del tema, estamos de acuerdo, coincidimos.


----------



## dashforce

Mita said:
			
		

> Jejeje; sí, todavía me cae mal  En ese caso yo insisto con "no sabemos si ocurrió..." xD
> Pero por lo visto en inglés ambas formas de decirlo son correctas (si traducimos "no sabemos que ocurrió..." y "no sabemos si..." literalmente)
> 
> Si en inglés las dos están bien, puede que en español también; es sólo que a mí me suena mal usando el "que" y además nunca lo he oído.
> Saludos,



Sí, en inglés las dos están bien, pero llevan significados un poco distintas. Dicho con "si" se entiende más como una pregunta... "I don't know if it happened" es simplemente eso... que no sabes. Pero "I don't know that something happened" es casi como una refutación de algo que haya dicho otra persona. Como si alguien te dijera que algo pasó, y tú lo negaras por decir que no estás seguro de que sea verdadero lo que te hubiese dicho. Es casi igual a "I'm not sure that that's happened."

GB


----------



## Mita

dashforce said:
			
		

> Sí, en inglés las dos están bien, pero llevan significados un poco distintos (significados --> masculine; distintos --> masculine  ). Dicho con "si" se entiende más como una pregunta... "I don't know if it happened" es simplemente eso... que no sabes. Pero "I don't know that something happened" es casi como una refutación de algo que haya dicho otra persona. Como si alguien te dijera que algo pasó, y tú lo negaras por decir que no estás seguro de que sea verdad lo que te hubiese dicho. Es casi igual a "I'm not sure that that's happened."
> 
> GB


Thanks for your explanation, Dashforce. 
PS: Your Spanish is pretty good!


----------



## dashforce

¡Gracias, Mita!


----------



## charmedboi82

Yo lo uso de esta manera:

I don't know if he's coming.  No se si

I don't know if he'll be coming.  No se si

I didn't know that he'd be coming/I didn't know he was coming.  No sabia que

Me parece que se usa 'si'/'if' cuando aun no lo sabes (asi que se usa con 'saber' en el presente y el futuro) y que se usa 'que'/'that' si ya lo sabes (asi que se usa en el pasado).


----------



## Mita

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Yo lo uso de esta manera:
> 
> I don't know if he's coming. No se si
> 
> I don't know if he'll be coming. No se si
> 
> I didn't know that he'd be coming/I didn't know he was coming. No sabia que
> 
> Me parece que se usa 'si'/'if' cuando aun no lo sabes (asi que se usa con 'saber' en el presente y el futuro) y que se usa 'que'/'that' si ya lo sabes (asi que se usa en el pasado).


Perfecto (en español por lo menos creo que es así)  Pero Dashforce dice que 


			
				dashforce said:
			
		

> "I don't know that something happened" es casi como una refutación de algo que haya dicho otra persona. Como si alguien te dijera que algo pasó, y tú lo negaras por decir que no estás seguro de que sea verdadero lo que te hubiese dicho. Es casi igual a "I'm not sure that that's happened."


Entonces... Tú no usas esta expresión... ¿Pero es válida en inglés?


----------



## charmedboi82

Mita said:
			
		

> Perfecto (en español por lo menos creo que es así)  Pero Dashforce dice que
> 
> Entonces... Tú no usas esta expresión... ¿Pero es válida en inglés?


 
Te refieres a Esta, verdad?:
I don't know that something happened.

Yo diria que si, es valida pero tiene muy poco uso.  Para mi, solo lo usaria si alguien me estuviera interrogando y ya me hubiera contado como el veia lo que habia pasado.  En aquella situacion, lo usaria como manera enfatica de negar su version de los sucesos.  Les pondria 'que' en vez de 'si' a las oraciones porque, para el, su version seria la verdad.  Para darle respeto a su version y probarle que lo habia escuchado bien, usaria 'that' y la negaria con el 'don't'.  Me explico?  En este caso, ya me hubiera dicho lo que habia pasado asi que usaria 'that' porque, si, sucedio.  Diria que no tengo conocimiento de "what happened".  "What happened" en verdad sucedio pero yo no tengo ningun conocimiento de eso.

Si no me hubiera dicho su version ni lo que de veras habia pasado, usaria 'si' asi que no seria la verdad.  Si tuviera que adivinar un poquito (si por seguro no se que paso), usaria 'si'.

I'm not sure about my verb usage in blue.  Is it correct?


----------



## dashforce

La verdad es que no soy experto literario ni genio de la gramática... perooooo...

Sé que lo he escuchado en inglés (ve esto - hay 66 ejemplos en Google de la frase exacta "I don't know that that happened").  No puedo estar cien por ciento seguro que sea correcto, pero sé que a veces se dice así.  Sí, *es raro*, pero sí se dice.

En español... es otra cosa.  

GB


----------



## Mita

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Te refieres a ésta, ¿verdad?: *Sí, me refiero a ésa*
> I don't know that something happened.
> 
> Yo diría que sí, es válida pero tiene muy poco uso. Yo solo lo usaría si alguien me estuviera interrogando y ya me hubiera contado cómo él veía lo que había pasado. En aquella situación, lo usaría como manera enfática de negar su versión de los sucesos. Les pondría 'que' en vez de 'si' a las oraciones porque, para él, su versión sería la verdad. Para darle respeto a su versión y probarle que lo había escuchado bien, usaría 'that' y la negaría con el 'don't'. ¿Me explico? En este caso, ya me hubiera dicho lo que había pasado así que usaría 'that' porque, sí sucedió. Diría que no tengo conocimiento de "what happened". "What happened" en verdad sucedió pero yo no tengo ningún conocimiento de eso.
> 
> Si no me hubiera dicho su versión ni lo que de veras había pasado, usaría 'si' así que no sería la verdad. Si tuviera que adivinar un poquito (si por seguro no sé qué pasó), usaría 'si'.
> 
> I'm not sure about my verb usage in blue. Is it correct?*Yes, it is*


Ok, está todo claro. 
PD: Supongo que en tu teclado no se puede poner tildes, así que las puse yo para que nadie se vaya a confundir.
Saluditos (y gracias por explicar),


----------

